
Tell HN: Paid News Websites Should Become Free for Coronavirus Updates - behnamoh
Just a thought, but I think NYTimes, Washington Post, WSJ, Medium, etc. should be freely accessible to everyone, esp. if they&#x27;re covering a piece on COVID-19 updates, precautions, tips, etc.
======
throw03172019
I believe this has already started for coronavirus stories/updates.

“Publishers from The Atlantic and The Philadelphia Inquirer to The New York
Times, The Wall Street Journal and Bloomberg News have each made coronavirus
coverage available to non-subscribers.”

Source: [https://www.adweek.com/digital/major-publishers-take-down-
pa...](https://www.adweek.com/digital/major-publishers-take-down-paywalls-for-
coronavirus-coverage/)

